# Lazy Bee Studios



## JD (Aug 18, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lazy bee Studios has out done them selves again. Great server and great price. Spent more then enough time with me in emails and on the phone. Very nice looking wood ware and packed very well. Now to start putting them all together and paint them

If you have not tried them you should.


JD


----------

